# 30.06 Brass, count of 116



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have 116 pieces of brass for a 30.06. Most is shot once, two boxes were reloaded and shot twice.

5 boxes are Remington, 1 box is Federal.

I'm not sure what it's worth so please make an offer.

I'm in northern Utah County. Text me for pics: 801-380-8122

*note: see my other add for 20 rounds of .44 mag shot once, Winchester brass


----------

